# Google Chrome Quelltext



## Tucan (24. Okt 2014)

Hi Leute,
wusste jetzt nicht, in welches Unterforum ich das sonst packen sollte...

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich brauche den Quelltext des Google Chrome Browsers, finde ihn aber nicht.
Wenn ich die entsprechenden Stichworte google, erhalte ich nur Tutorials wie man den Seitenquelltext anzeigt, bei egal welcher Kombination!!

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen... ;(

Grüße,
Tucan


----------



## Joose (24. Okt 2014)

Probiere es doch mit den englischen Begriffen wenn die deutschen keinen Erfolg bringen!
Also "Source Code" statt "Quelltext", da fand er es gleich


----------



## Tucan (24. Okt 2014)

Danke, das wars!


----------



## Tucan (24. Okt 2014)

Neues Problem!!! Ich bekomme den Quelltext nicht heruntergeladen!!!!!;(;(;(

Es klappt mit Git einfach nicht!!!!???


----------



## Joose (24. Okt 2014)

Es klappt nicht ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung 
Bitte doch eine genauere Beschreibung was nicht klappt, wenn möglich inkl. Fehlermeldung usw.

[ot]
Auch Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere (wie bei den Smileys) 
[/ot]


----------



## Harry Kane (24. Okt 2014)

Und was hat das ganze mit Java zu tun?


----------

